# How To Play A Game Without Using The Game Disk



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, I want to know how to play a game that is installed on my pc without using the game disk. I have done it before on other games but i forgot how to do it. Theres nothing in the forum as far as i can see. Please help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We can't go into too much detail, as this method is used to bypass some games security, but google "virtual drives" for more information, and try MagicDisc and MagicISO (*http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm*)


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, This does not work for me. I just want to play the game without using the disk


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Virtual drives are what most people use for this. I have 4 images and virtual drives installed for games, created with the links above.

The only other way of playing a game that requires the disc to be inserted involves cracking the security and is illegal, so we won't be discussing that here.


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

Is using cracked exes against this forums rules? If not, I will post details. If so, I understand completely.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Cracked EXE's, no-CD patches, and things like that are illegal and therfore not fodder for discussion.

I personally prefer to rip an ISO of my games so I can keep the original CDs in a safe location. Daemon Tools is a free program that can be used to mount images and does a great job of it.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm actually going to close this thread right here, because the Admin of this forum have decided that ISO's are a grey area, and we will no longer provide any help with them.


----------

